# Some Neat Cryptos [NOT FINANCIAL ADVICE!]



## AlanJohn (May 6, 2021)

This is just a list of some nice, more or less trustworthy tokens that I think have potential. A lot of people are starting to get into crypto with all the Doge stuff going on, some might start looking into other coins once the bubble pops. This list is 100% shitcoin-free and doesn't have any projects that originate from Indian scam call-centers. 
Also, this *IS NOT FINANCIAL ADVICE. *I am *NOT *telling you to invest in any of these coins. These coins are in no way affiliated with GBAtemp, this list is by no means "official" and does not represent the opinion of other GBAtemp staff. Just my personal opinion.

This list is in no particular order.


*BNB - *Binance Coin. Created by Binance, the well-known international crypto marketplace. Really good in value and might be the next Ethereum if Binance Smart Chain (BSC) continues to grow.
*BAKE -* Official coin of bakeryswap. Has potential with all the NFT hype going on.
*ETH* - Ethereum. Do I need to say anything here?
*TKO* - Tokocrypto coin. Kind of like BNB, with Tokocrypto being a large Indonesian crypto market. In my opinion it's undervalued currently.
*XLM *- Stellar Lumens. This coin has HUGE potential and is severely undervalued (again, just my opinion). Stellar has contracts with multiple countries for blockchain related tech. 
*BAT* - Basic Attention Token. If you use the Brave browser, then you know what this is. I don't really understand how it's supposed to work, but basically you get these coins for just browsing using their browser, but at the same time there's a limited supply of these coins (only 21 million), so I guess it's a good investment?
*ADA* - Cardano. No idea why people talk so highly of it, looks like a poor mans ETH but it's cheap and isn't a shitcoin so ehhh?
If there are any coins I've missed feel free to post your list of favorite coins. 

For more information about the coins I listed and where to buy them, check out www.google.com.


----------



## djpannda (May 6, 2021)

AlanJohn said:


> *XLM *- Stellar Lumens. This coin has HUGE potential and is severely undervalued (again, just my opinion). Stellar has contracts with multiple countries for blockchain related tech.
> .


I was tipped some XLM.. It at about $0.60 now... I know Bitcoin level is impossible but let it rise to ETH level... I would not have to work anymore lol


----------



## AlanJohn (May 6, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I was tipped some XLM.. It at about $0.60 now... I know Bitcoin level is impossible but let it rise to ETH level... I would not have to work anymore lol


I think it will rise in price some day, but probably like in 5-10 years or something.

*AGAIN THIS IS NOT FINANCIAL ADVICE. PLEASE DO NOT PUT YOUR LIFE SAVINGS INTO XLM. *


----------



## tabzer (May 6, 2021)

XRP, despite its controversy with the SEC, will find the support it has outside of the US to be a form of leverage to "fighting the system".  The negative press is actually the best press it has ever received, considering that it was regarded as a purely centralized crypto that was an anti-thesis to crypto at large.  Now it's a hero coin.

Tezos, still lagging behind on the valuation coming into cryptocurrency.  Hold and "bake" your own Tezos coins and get paid more Tezos.   Not only are you holding a crypto that gains in value, but you are earning a percentage of that same crypto on regular intervals as it gains in value.  

KIN, one of the few cryptocurrencies to have actually settled with the SEC and is no longer under the threat that XRP is.  

Doge, because having some Doge is better than having no Doge, even if you missed the boat.  (I have no Doge).

BCH, because even though, in my opinion, are not the real Bitcoin, they are the branch of Bitcoin that wants to keep cheap fees and direct payment.  Their cult mentality is all out of whack imo, but the utility is there.

I like your list.  I will mention that ADA has the "green advantage".


----------



## djpannda (May 6, 2021)

AlanJohn said:


> I think it will rise in price some day, but probably like in 5-10 years or something.
> 
> *AGAIN THIS IS NOT FINANCIAL ADVICE. PLEASE DO NOT PUT YOUR LIFE SAVINGS INTO XLM. *


OH God No! lol I only got $100 as XLM, I only put bout $20 the rest was tipped to me
but honestly I not really taking it seriously, Any money placed in Crpyto should be considered longer term gamble. Meaning you should not count on it until you actually cash out


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 6, 2021)

What if I made my own crypto?


----------



## tabzer (May 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> What if I made my own crypto?



The longer you wait, the exponentially longer you have to wait for it to gain value.  Hurry up.


----------



## depaul (May 8, 2021)

In general, coins owned by exchange platform are guaranteed to succeed : BNB, OKB, HT, FTT, NEXO, GT...

Some meme coins can have very high ROI, like X10 or X20 in days or weeks... but they're always risky you can lose 90% of your investment in days...

Choose your coins at your own risk.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 13, 2021)

@AlanJohn : Stellar Lumens totally has potential
Stellar Lumens Crashes
@AlanJohn: I AM NOT A FINACIAL ADVISOR
Ok that was sarcasm I also agree it has major potential


----------



## AlanJohn (May 13, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> @AlanJohn : Stellar Lumens totally has potential
> Stellar Lumens Crashes
> @AlanJohn: I AM NOT A FINACIAL ADVISOR
> Ok that was sarcasm I also agree it has major potential



Don't forget to zoom out.


----------



## wownmnpare (May 13, 2021)

So many dip this day!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 13, 2021)

wownmnpare said:


> So many dip this day!


Cardano (ADA) is actually relatively stable, since it's supposedly way more energy efficient.

I think right now would be a good time to look into ethereum, since it will be moving to proof of stake soon (no idea what that means but I heard it would optimize a lot of stuff).

*THIS ISN'T FINANCIAL ADVICE!*


----------



## leon315 (May 13, 2021)

American most beloved Elon just ditched #BTC, now you won't able to buy TESLA with the most expensive imaginary coins ever.
bitcoin, after the announcement it suddenly plunged, It's GG.

Nice bump 'n' dump scheme, Humans never ceased to amuse me.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 13, 2021)

AlanJohn said:


> Cardano (ADA) is actually relatively stable, since it's supposedly way more energy efficient.
> 
> I think right now would be a good time to look into ethereum, since it will be moving to proof of stake soon (no idea what that means but I heard it would optimize a lot of stuff).
> 
> *THIS ISN'T FINANCIAL ADVICE!*


I hate it when someone gives financial advice and then says THIS IS NOT FINANCIAL ADVICE


----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2021)

No lie. brave rewards had my curiosity but now has my attention. thank you @AlanJohn

its a chromium based browser without google snooping on you but you get reward for surfing and checking some ads once in a while.

Nice.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 23, 2021)

I hope everybody is enjoying this crypto megasale as much as I am!


----------



## tabzer (Jun 24, 2021)

McAfee might be dead.

Wonder who has his crypto?


----------



## depaul (Jun 24, 2021)

AlanJohn said:


> I hope everybody is enjoying this crypto megasale as much as I am!


Yes but I have some real worries seeing a lot of governments hating cryptos in general. I don't know if this is the path to prosperity or the beginning of the end.
Never invest more than you can afford to lose... They were right.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 29, 2021)

Monero/ xmr


GPU and asic resistant crypto, more stable aswell

I get about 3-4 kh/s on my i7

Amd threadrippers get up to 10-20 kh/s - this generates about $43 USD a month, if consuming 300w @ ~ 10 cents a kilowatt, you gain about 23-24 USD a month if you don't use a solar miner

My amd r9 fury GPU gets about 80-90 hashes a minute

Crypto is becoming a new benchmark for CPU and GPU performance


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 6, 2021)

AlanJohn said:


> *THIS ISN'T FINANCIAL ADVICE!*




@Ericzander  should mention this necessarily will not get you out of legal trouble


----------



## Ericzander (Jul 6, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> @Ericzander  should mention this necessarily will not get you out of legal trouble


I'm already suing him because I relied on his jank ass advice.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2021)

I’ve moved a lot of my coins into Cardano and started staking them. I don’t have the powerhouse needed for mining, so I decided to dip my toes into staking. I am also use BAT because brave browser ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Aug 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I’ve moved a lot of my coins into Cardano and started staking them. I don’t have the powerhouse needed for mining, so I decided to dip my toes into staking. I am also use BAT because brave browser ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Ada is doing really well,  it might hit $3 today, I'm just wondering when to take some profit , if it hits say $5 or  before end of Oct/Nov  or just  forget about it til the next Bull run.


----------



## jeremiahquellette (Jan 24, 2022)

I think you forgot to mention the NFT tokens today. This cryptocurrency is growing very fast, so no wonder that tomorrow this cryptocurrency will have the same networth as ETH or BTC. Also, keep in mind that the leaders of the crypto exchange services like Eveningstar, Coin Base, Cash App added multiple NFT trading options on their platform, so I expect the NFT will grow really fast soon. So if you are thinking about investing in any cryptocurrency, look into the NFT market more closely.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 24, 2022)

jeremiahquellette said:


> I think you forgot to mention the NFT tokens today. This cryptocurrency is growing very fast, so no wonder that tomorrow this cryptocurrency will have the same networth as ETH or BTC.


I know in all likelihood I am speaking to a spammer but NFT tokens are not cryptocurrency. They are a concept that exists as a logical consequence of some crypto currencies/related technologies (theoretically all could be used for it but some are better served than many).
They are a useful but also in other ways flawed way of showing ownership of an item, usually a digital good but can be used for contracts on real world items/general contracts as well, and are as valuable as the underlying good (which in most things we have seen, especially anything that scored big money, are worth bugger all in reality and you are just hoping some moron* spunks more money into something).

*greater fool theory if you want a choice search term.
See also smart contracts


Anyway back on topic. I am not sure how much I want to trust the financial advice of someone that gambled away his dogecoin so early on.
Normally I would do the "what if I had invested $100 in each of those at the time of the original post/choice time period" and what I would have if I sold today.


----------



## tabzer (Jan 24, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> I know in all likelihood I am speaking to a spammer but NFT tokens are not cryptocurrency. They are a concept that exists as a logical consequence of some crypto currencies/related technologies (theoretically all could be used for it but some are better served than many).
> They are a useful but also in other ways flawed way of showing ownership of an item, usually a digital good but can be used for contracts on real world items/general contracts as well, and are as valuable as the underlying good (which in most things we have seen, especially anything that scored big money, are worth bugger all in reality and you are just hoping some moron* spunks more money into something).
> 
> *greater fool theory if you want a choice search term.
> ...



Rare Pepes were the NFTs of 2016.

Anyway, regarding the sentiment of a missed opportunity--I don't think a missed opportunity is really that; it's only that in illusion.  Let's say that you decided to buy x cryptocoin early (knowing what you know now).  Every day is an opportunity to cash out based on whatever you determine about the market.  To willingly hold something through all the ups and downs to reach the that magical number is a whirlwind of emotional toil.  To have reached it, you would have either have had inside information, sacrificed health, or not give the shit.

You can practice not giving the shit now, by forgetting about this illusion of a "missed chance" that you probably wouldn't have had the strength to endure anyway.


----------



## depaul (Jan 24, 2022)

My humble advise : Don't touch leverage

You win many times and re-invest your gains, one time the price fluctuates too far and you lose most (if not all) of your funds.
it's like gambling.


----------

